# shampoo ingredients?



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

The brand of shampoo I use in my shop has the following ingredients. I don't see anything that scares me but then again I don't even know what some of that stuff is much less how to pronounce it.

shampoo #1
Anionic Surfactant, Amphoteric Surfactant, Colloidal Oatmeal, Benzoin Tree Gum Preservative, Water, Color, Coconut Fragrance

shampoo #2
Anionic Surfactant, Amphoteric Surfactant, Cationic Conditioner, Benzoin Tree Gum Preservative, Water, Color, Plumeria Fragrance


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't use shampoo (not even on myself, hate the way that stuff smells) and instead use vinegar. Works just fine in cleaning, softening, and freshening the coat. If I need a really deep clean, then I'll just use some dawn dish soap, but I hardly every do that and only if the dog had got like, tar, or something, in their fur,


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

I use Cowboy Magic and Mane & Tail - fantastic shampoos and the Mane and Tail conditioner is amazing on my huskies. 

I also use Blue Minx as a whitener.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I like Cowboy Magic too. It's gentle and cleans well, but if I could find some sort of recipe for home made shampoo, I would like to try it. However, not vinegar. I know it cleans well but I just can't stomach the smell of it. It is horrible! So, until I find one I will keep using the Cowboy Magic.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Vinegar- interesting. Does it make them smell bad after? Do you just apply it directly to the coat? I wash the dogs in Johnson's baby shampoo because if it gets in their eyes by accident, it wouldn't burn.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

I use Halo Cloud Nine: Herbal Shampoo for Dogs & Cats. Alternately, I use lemons.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

Caty M said:


> Vinegar- interesting. Does it make them smell bad after? Do you just apply it directly to the coat? I wash the dogs in Johnson's baby shampoo because if it gets in their eyes by accident, it wouldn't burn.


Nope, no bad smell. It dries without a scent. I just dump some over the coat and rub it in then rinse it out.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

I use this shampoo on all my dogs from long to short hair. Follow with a vinegar rinse. 

Natural Homemade Soaps and More...


----------

